# Anyone Using A Drone?



## NoVote

A good quality drone with a good camera mounted on a gimbal gives a perspective like no other. My Dad was a WW2 Army war photographer, so I had an early start. I have boxes of cameras, prefering new Canon DSLR's, but last summer I popped for a Phantom 3 Pro Drone and never looked back. I don't use it for stills, although it will take 12Mp stills, I use it for aerial videos, like this one;

​


----------



## JGalt

I bought 5 of those cheap "Call of Duty" toy camera drones a couple years back when they closed them out for $25 apiece, at Wally World.

Two of them flew off never to be seen again, the other three ended up in a tree.


----------



## NoVote

LOL, I got 3 lost Phantom 3's in trees dotted around Western Wisconsin. That was just last summer. Trees love drones.


----------



## Dekster

NoVote said:


> LOL, I got 3 lost Phantom 3's in trees dotted around Western Wisconsin. That was just last summer. Trees love drones.



Like most aircraft crashes-----pilot error


----------



## NoVote

What's worse is, I searched for hours and never found even 1 again. I saw and heard them hit,fall, and disappear.


----------



## ABikerSailor

JGalt said:


> I bought 5 of those cheap "Call of Duty" toy camera drones a couple years back when they closed them out for $25 apiece, at Wally World.
> 
> Two of them flew off never to be seen again, the other three ended up in a tree.



Cheap drones are harder to fly than the more expensive ones.  Why?  Because the cheap ones don't have auto stabilization, which keeps the drone steady when it's flying.  If you want one with auto stabilization, you have to go north of 300, with most of them being 700 to 1,000 each.


----------



## NoVote

GPS is the secret.


----------



## ABikerSailor

NoVote said:


> GPS is the secret.



Actually, you need auto stabilization more than you need GPS.  Besides, most people fly their drones where they can still see them.  

Propeller design and placement also has a significant impact on how stable a drone will be.


----------



## Darkwind

NoVote said:


> A good quality drone with a good camera mounted on a gimbal gives a perspective like no other. My Dad was a WW2 Army war photographer, so I had an early start. I have boxes of cameras, prefering new Canon DSLR's, but last summer I popped for a Phantom 3 Pro Drone and never looked back. I don't use it for stills, although it will take 12Mp stills, I use it for aerial videos, like this one;
> 
> ​


I didn't catch it, but did he say what kind of drone that was?  I've been looking at them, but hard to justify the $500 at this time.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Darkwind said:


> NoVote said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good quality drone with a good camera mounted on a gimbal gives a perspective like no other. My Dad was a WW2 Army war photographer, so I had an early start. I have boxes of cameras, prefering new Canon DSLR's, but last summer I popped for a Phantom 3 Pro Drone and never looked back. I don't use it for stills, although it will take 12Mp stills, I use it for aerial videos, like this one;
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't catch it, but did he say what kind of drone that was?  I've been looking at them, but hard to justify the $500 at this time.
Click to expand...


You know, I look at drones the same way I look at bicycles, you get what you pay for.  When I was young, I used to ride 100 dollar Huffy bikes, but when I got older, I started spending a lot more on quality rides, made from stuff like aluminum and carbon fiber, with high grade (and high dollar) components on it.

My ex wife asked why I spent so much on bicycles, and I told her that if I bought a department store Huffy for 100 dollars, I would end up buying another one in about 2 months because of the amount I rode, it would simply wear the bike out.

If you spend 50 to 100 dollars on a drone, you get what you paid for, a toy that you might lose interest in after only a short time, because it will be difficult to fly, as well as may or may not come with a camera.

If you spend 500 or more, not only do you get a better quality machine, but you also get the software and other things that it needs to be auto stabilizing, meaning the drone will do most of the work of flying and keeping it stable, you just have to tell it where to go.  Cheaper drones don't have that and can be VERY hard to fly, especially in moderate winds.

So, if you are hesitant to buy the more expensive one, remember that cheap doesn't necessarily mean that you are coming out ahead.  It might end up being more expensive in the long run.


----------



## Darkwind

ABikerSailor said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoVote said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good quality drone with a good camera mounted on a gimbal gives a perspective like no other. My Dad was a WW2 Army war photographer, so I had an early start. I have boxes of cameras, prefering new Canon DSLR's, but last summer I popped for a Phantom 3 Pro Drone and never looked back. I don't use it for stills, although it will take 12Mp stills, I use it for aerial videos, like this one;
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't catch it, but did he say what kind of drone that was?  I've been looking at them, but hard to justify the $500 at this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, I look at drones the same way I look at bicycles, you get what you pay for.  When I was young, I used to ride 100 dollar Huffy bikes, but when I got older, I started spending a lot more on quality rides, made from stuff like aluminum and carbon fiber, with high grade (and high dollar) components on it.
> 
> My ex wife asked why I spent so much on bicycles, and I told her that if I bought a department store Huffy for 100 dollars, I would end up buying another one in about 2 months because of the amount I rode, it would simply wear the bike out.
> 
> If you spend 50 to 100 dollars on a drone, you get what you paid for, a toy that you might lose interest in after only a short time, because it will be difficult to fly, as well as may or may not come with a camera.
> 
> If you spend 500 or more, not only do you get a better quality machine, but you also get the software and other things that it needs to be auto stabilizing, meaning the drone will do most of the work of flying and keeping it stable, you just have to tell it where to go.  Cheaper drones don't have that and can be VERY hard to fly, especially in moderate winds.
> 
> So, if you are hesitant to buy the more expensive one, remember that cheap doesn't necessarily mean that you are coming out ahead.  It might end up being more expensive in the long run.
Click to expand...

No, what I mean was that I cannot justify the expense based on current priorities I have with My budget.  At 500, I figure I can get a model that will last a reasonable amount of time to allow Me to become proficient and to see if I can find enough things to entertain Myself with.  Maybe even make a few dollars to pay for it.  I read somewhere that Quad pilots can get upwards of $50 per hour in certain situations.

I have a cheap 30 dollar model that came with a decent controller, but you had to adjust the balance on the controller with taps on the up/down engine controls to get the props moving the same speed and by the time you stabilized the quad, the battery gave out.

I plan on giving it to My grandson when he gets a touch older.  

I'm interested in doing some video photography of this area, but again.  A single interest for a 500 investment is difficult to justify to Myself, let alone the old lady.


----------



## Sunni Man

First drone I bought cost under a $100 and taught me the basics. I made the mistake of buy one that was green colored. Flew it into some trees and never could locate it. I even looked for it with my binoculars. 

Then a friend talked me into upping my game with a $500 drone that had GPS and a homing button. It was a world of difference!!  ....


----------



## NoVote

Darkwind said:


> I didn't catch it, but did he say what kind of drone that was? I've been looking at them, but hard to justify the $500 at this time.



The video in my first post was done with a pieced together DJI Phantom Pro with a 2.7K gimbal camera on it. Don't look for a new one, Search E-Bay for Phantom 3 Drone. The Professional is the top grade, then Advanced and then standard. Look for a few days, get a feel and you will find a real deal soon enough. Next above Phantom 3 is the Phantom 4, that's what I will be buying this weekend.

You should be able to slap togeather a Phantom 3 Pro or advanced in great shape, with 2 batteries, the bird with Camera and the radio controller for $300 to $500. You also need a decent smart phone or Tablet to use as a screen.

Search YouTube for phantom 3 tutorials and go from there. Have fun.  )


----------



## fncceo

_*"Does anyone use a drone?"*_

Yes






Neighborhood cats, beware.


----------



## NoVote

DarkWind, here, check this one, 4 days to bid, at $301 now

DJI Phantom 4 Quadcopter 4k Video Camera Drone Used  | eBay


----------



## Darkwind

NoVote said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't catch it, but did he say what kind of drone that was? I've been looking at them, but hard to justify the $500 at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video in my first post was done with a pieced together DJI Phantom Pro with a 2.7K gimbal camera on it. Don't look for a new one, Search E-Bay for Phantom 3 Drone. The Professional is the top grade, then Advanced and then standard. Look for a few days, get a feel and you will find a real deal soon enough. Next above Phantom 3 is the Phantom 4, that's what I will be buying this weekend.
> 
> You should be able to slap togeather a Phantom 3 Pro or advanced in great shape, with 2 batteries, the bird with Camera and the radio controller for $300 to $500. You also need a decent smart phone or Tablet to use as a screen.
> 
> Search YouTube for phantom 3 tutorials and go from there. Have fun.  )
Click to expand...

Which type of tablet or phone, android or iOs?


----------



## Darkwind

NoVote said:


> DarkWind, here, check this one, 4 days to bid, at $301 now
> 
> DJI Phantom 4 Quadcopter 4k Video Camera Drone Used  | eBay


Wrong screenshot?  lol


----------



## NoVote

I use an android tab s2, big, cheap bought used on e-bay for $100

Here's a better deal;

EXCELLENT Condition DJI Phantom 3 Professional QUADCOPTER Drone w/ Case + extras

$200.00


EXCELLENT Condition DJI Phantom 3 Professional QUADCOPTER Drone w/ Case + extras 190021000018 | eBay


----------



## Kilroy2

Yeah I am thinking of it but as they say learn to walk before you fly

So I am still messing with the cheap ones and trying to decide is it worth it to buy a top of the line for entertainment. I can probably use one for work. I guess I will drop hints during the Christmas season

So if that doesn't work then I will wait until the prices start to drop to the point of that retailers just want to get rid of the products

I am not the kind of person to buy something when they first come out


----------



## Darkwind

NoVote said:


> I use an android tab s2, big, cheap bought used on e-bay for $100
> 
> Here's a better deal;
> 
> EXCELLENT Condition DJI Phantom 3 Professional QUADCOPTER Drone w/ Case + extras
> 
> $200.00
> 
> 
> EXCELLENT Condition DJI Phantom 3 Professional QUADCOPTER Drone w/ Case + extras 190021000018 | eBay


I was going to day here is one w/out camera.  Are those difficult to mod aftermarket to put a gimble/camera on?

**DJI Phantom 4 Advanced Drone  only NEW not activated /No camera  | eBay


----------



## NoVote

Not hard, but these cameras are close to $500 alone. That one is Phantom 4. Phantom 3 are now real cheap. You also need a controller, a RC, to fly, and they do not come with a screen so you need a tablet or smartphone


----------



## Darkwind

Do you control them through the tablet/phone?


----------



## Darkwind

NoVote said:


> Not hard, but these cameras are close to $500 alone. That one is Phantom 4. Phantom 3 are now real cheap. You also need a controller, a RC, to fly, and they do not come with a screen so you need a tablet or smartphone


So, a phantom 3 pro ~250 would be a good choice?  I'm not super knowledgable about them.


----------



## Darkwind

Hmm...video downloader card, Radio control extenders....I can see where this would become a very expensive hobby.  lol

I'm trying to justify to the wife a $300 co2 laser tube for the laser engraver/cutter.

SPT 60W CO2 Sealed Laser Tube


----------



## NoVote

What you should do first is go to youtube and search Pantom 3 tutorials, there are dozens of them. Spend a couple days watching those, then search e-bay for drones with a controller, battery and drone with camera all ready to fly.

It's not rocket science. And when you get it, do not try and fly it in the house. LOL


----------



## NoVote

Darkwind said:


> Hmm...video downloader card, Radio control extenders....I can see where this would become a very expensive hobby. lol



No, you don't need all that crap, the drone should come with it. SD cards are $2 if you need one, extenders are like refrigerators sold to eskimos. Without extenders you can fly way further than you can still see the drone.


----------



## daveman

Good video, NoVote!  I'd love to have a drone.  Back in the dark ages before I enlisted, I built and flew model airplanes.  Problem with me getting a drone is the most wide-open area with the most interesting stuff is Federal land with NO DRONE signs posted prominently about.  

About ten years ago, I think, our local NBC affiliate got rid of its helicopter and got a drone.  They get some amazing footage with it.


----------



## NoVote

I watch a lot of TV and most of the ads out there are now made with drones, you can see how it's done. It's becoming more and more used for all kinds of things.

I'm retired now and old and worn out, but if drones had come out 20 years ago, there are all kinds of uses for them, inspecting buildings, roofs, roads, bridges, they now have IR cameras and would be better than dogs or in addition to dogs for top of the line security busainesses. I get new ideas all the time after a lifetime in construction. LOL


----------



## Darkwind

Okay, now I have a good idea of the software involved.

DJI Phantom 3 & DJI Pilot App (now DJI GO App) Walkthrough & FAQ


----------



## Darkwind

NoVote said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...video downloader card, Radio control extenders....I can see where this would become a very expensive hobby. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't need all that crap, the drone should come with it. SD cards are $2 if you need one, extenders are like refrigerators sold to eskimos. Without extenders you can fly way further than you can still see the drone.
Click to expand...

Yeah, they were just examples of all the other "cool' stuff that can be had for the enthusiast. 

lol


----------



## daveman

NoVote said:


> I watch a lot of TV and most of the ads out there are now made with drones, you can see how it's done. It's becoming more and more used for all kinds of things.
> 
> I'm retired now and old and worn out, but if drones had come out 20 years ago, there are all kinds of uses for them, inspecting buildings, roofs, roads, bridges, they now have IR cameras and would be better than dogs or in addition to dogs for top of the line security busainesses. I get new ideas all the time after a lifetime in construction. LOL


Last year our building had a new roof installed.  An independent inspector brought out a drone to look at the job when it was done.

Beats hell out of following OSHA standards for climbing a roof!


----------



## Darkwind

I know that wedding photographers are now including drone footage in their wedding packages because I paid for it on My middle daughter's wedding.


----------



## NoVote

Darkwind said:


> Yeah, they were just examples of all the other "cool' stuff that can be had for the enthusiast.



Your best and most important support tool is a computer with image and video editing software, and high speed internet. The drone is just to get the images and video.



> An independent inspector brought out a drone to look at the job when it was done.



I've done a lot of roofing myself. A simple ad in the newspaper would get enough work to keep you busy for years. Especially where there are tornadoes, hailstorms and high winds. Go around and hand out cards.


----------



## Darkwind

NoVote said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they were just examples of all the other "cool' stuff that can be had for the enthusiast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your best and most important support tool is a computer with image and video editing software, and high speed internet. The drone is just to get the images and video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An independent inspector brought out a drone to look at the job when it was done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done a lot of roofing myself. A simple ad in the newspaper would get enough work to keep you busy for years. Especially where there are tornadoes, hailstorms and high winds. Go around and hand out cards.
Click to expand...

Hmmm...interesting.  I was just interested in getting enough income to pay for the hobby but now I see you need an FAA license to use a drone commercially.  Five bucks for three years isn't a big deal and looks like passing the test isn't hard.

I have Adobe's Premiere Pro CC, so video editing capability isn't a problem.


----------



## daveman

NoVote said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they were just examples of all the other "cool' stuff that can be had for the enthusiast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your best and most important support tool is a computer with image and video editing software, and high speed internet. The drone is just to get the images and video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An independent inspector brought out a drone to look at the job when it was done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done a lot of roofing myself. A simple ad in the newspaper would get enough work to keep you busy for years. Especially where there are tornadoes, hailstorms and high winds. Go around and hand out cards.
Click to expand...

One of the guys I work with roofs on the side.  He's booked until Christmas.  All his advertising is word-of-mouth.


----------



## Darkwind

daveman said:


> NoVote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they were just examples of all the other "cool' stuff that can be had for the enthusiast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your best and most important support tool is a computer with image and video editing software, and high speed internet. The drone is just to get the images and video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An independent inspector brought out a drone to look at the job when it was done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done a lot of roofing myself. A simple ad in the newspaper would get enough work to keep you busy for years. Especially where there are tornadoes, hailstorms and high winds. Go around and hand out cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the guys I work with roofs on the side.  He's booked until Christmas.  All his advertising is word-of-mouth.
Click to expand...

What does that entail?  Just taking a video of completed roofing projects and giving them to the company for code inspection proof?


----------



## NoVote

I saw an ad in a forum just the other day, it was of a couple getting married, and the ring was being delivered by a drone. LOL


----------



## daveman

Darkwind said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoVote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they were just examples of all the other "cool' stuff that can be had for the enthusiast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your best and most important support tool is a computer with image and video editing software, and high speed internet. The drone is just to get the images and video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An independent inspector brought out a drone to look at the job when it was done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done a lot of roofing myself. A simple ad in the newspaper would get enough work to keep you busy for years. Especially where there are tornadoes, hailstorms and high winds. Go around and hand out cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the guys I work with roofs on the side.  He's booked until Christmas.  All his advertising is word-of-mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that entail?  Just taking a video of completed roofing projects and giving them to the company for code inspection proof?
Click to expand...

Seems like.  Mostly it was verification that the roofing company followed contract specs for the installation.


----------



## NoVote

I just finished rendering a 12 minute plus video flight over Turkey Vulture Hill that I took this evening. It came out nice. I will be uploading it tonight, LOL, on my .7 meg upload it should take all night. LOL


----------



## NoVote

Here's a couple of flights from this weekend;

Turkey Vulture Hill;

Flight to the South;


----------



## BULLDOG

I got one for Christmas. Didn't bother with the instructions, just expected to figure it out as I went. The last pictures before the battery gave out looked like it was stuck in the top of a pine tree somewhere in the woods.


----------



## NoVote

LOL, I went through three Phantom 3 Pro's in similar flights. I'm doing pretty good so far this year, haven't hit anything.

I think the trick is to stay above it all. LOL


----------



## pknopp




----------



## NoVote

Very nice, where is that?

​


----------



## pknopp

NoVote said:


> Very nice, where is that?
> 
> ​


 
 Marietta Ohio.


----------



## FRIKSHUN

NoVote said:


> A good quality drone with a good camera mounted on a gimbal gives a perspective like no other. My Dad was a WW2 Army war photographer, so I had an early start. I have boxes of cameras, prefering new Canon DSLR's, but last summer I popped for a Phantom 3 Pro Drone and never looked back. I don't use it for stills, although it will take 12Mp stills, I use it for aerial videos, like this one;
> 
> ​


Very nice, I want one of these to check on the cows and horses from the house.


----------



## NoVote

FRIKSHUN said:


> NoVote said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good quality drone with a good camera mounted on a gimbal gives a perspective like no other. My Dad was a WW2 Army war photographer, so I had an early start. I have boxes of cameras, prefering new Canon DSLR's, but last summer I popped for a Phantom 3 Pro Drone and never looked back. I don't use it for stills, although it will take 12Mp stills, I use it for aerial videos, like this one;
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, I want one of these to check on the cows and horses from the house.
Click to expand...

A drone would be perfect for that.


----------

